# SCH/IPO



## George Acevedo (Apr 20, 2009)

what is the difference between SCH & IPO?
thank for any info


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Some few very minor variations in how the routines are conducted. For the most part they are 99.9% the same.


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Used to be a bigger difference, now not much at all.

Also, there are some countries that name the various titles differently - essentially testing the same things, but with different names. Ie. SchH, IPO, VPG, ZWW....you can even throw into the hat the AWD titles (AWDF titles) and the WDS titles (AKC working dog titles).


----------



## George Acevedo (Apr 20, 2009)

so dose it have to do with show line or working line or can they have bothe?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

They can have both. At the end is not about the dog, but about the hosting organization of the event.


----------



## George Acevedo (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you so much guys, for the information it was extremley helpful to me.

George


----------

